# URL adresse ausblenden



## CS1x (14. August 2010)

hallo.
ich habe bei 1und1 webspace wo ich bilder habe die ich auf anderen seiten poste problem ist nur das man die ganze adresse siht und benutzername http://uxxxxxxxx@xxxxxxxxx.de/für alles andere/test.jpg
kann man es irgend wie verhinder


----------



## seaker (17. August 2010)

Du könntest, wenn es dein Webspace erlaubt, das ganze mit einer .htaccess Datei und Mod/Rewrite machen.


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2010)

Aber nicht vergessen die Datenbanken Mod-Rewritefähig zu machen . Ich spreche aus Erfahrung .


----------



## CS1x (18. August 2010)

Danke für die antworten ich dachte schon da kommt nix zurück 
ja mein Webspace erlaubt mir .htaccess Datein zu verwenden
Und da habe ich gleich weitere fragen. Was bedeutet Mod-Rewritefähig zu machen?
und was .htaccess angeht ich dachte das es nur zu passwortschutz da ist oder hat .htaccess auch noch andere funktionen? 

Ich kann jeden tipp gebrauchen also wer was weisst bitte her mit den infos


----------



## seaker (18. August 2010)

Eine htaccess Datei regelt, wie der Name schon sagt, den Zugriff auf einen Bereich einer Seite. Nicht nur einen Zugriffsschutz sondern man kann dort auch regeln definieren wie zugegriffen wird und wie mit dem Ergebnis verfahren werden soll.


----------

